# LED bar



## Ewilliams562 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi!

Please, could you advice me..
How to choose the right LED bar for the tank. 
Here are the dimensions 

Length /Width /Height 
36 / 18/ 21

thanks


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

What kind of tank will you be setting up? Freshwater or Saltwater? What do you plan to keep in the tank (ie. plants, types of fish)...

Here's a post where people talked about their LED setups for freshwater:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/led-lighting-freshwater-151009/

This is another post regarding LED lighting:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/article-led-lighting-aquariums-148729/


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, if you are not doing plants, then its really just aesthetics and you can do anything you like. Fish don't really care much about what lights you use. Just be careful not to overdo the lighting or you will have algae issues. Limit your light cycle. Depending on the colour of the fish you are wanting to keep, the colour temperature makes a big difference.


----------



## Ewilliams562 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

It will be a freshwater tank with plants. It will be my first aquarium and experience too. I have purchased the tank. And now I'm calculating and planning my budget about the rest accessories and stuff. 
I do not want something Chinese made. As a rule, their LEDs die very fast. 
Are there any special brands or companies who manufacture the LED bars for tanks? 
I search https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/ and similar sites, but can not find anything suitable.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's actually my first time trying a lightly planted tank as well. I just started a month or so ago. Really messing around with various ways of fertilizing the tank and playing with the amount of light provided. I'm using an Ecoxotic E series LED light bar. Fully controllable light output (temp and intensity) with timer. I think that's a very important element as I'm always tweaking light temperature, light timing, etc... Finding that balance has been pretty tough so far. I've recently had to reduce my light cycle down to battle algae. I think as far as a light is concerned, you get what you pay for. As you mentioned many of the cheaper LED's don't last, and I've noticed they also don't produce the kind of light you want. Likely to do with the temperature produced by the diodes they use in their fixtures.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

If you don't want Chinese made fixtures, then you could consider AquaRays, Kessil, and BuildMyLeds. However, know that good quality lights are rather expensive (about $200+).


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRa...TF8&qid=1446488161&sr=8-2&keywords=finnex+led give that a try!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Finnex is owned by a US company, but the fixtures are made in China


----------

